# Babies



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

Some of our babies from two broken marked mice.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

The top one is adorable! I love the marking on his/her face :shock: Congratulations on the cuties :3.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

first one looks broken dutch


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

first one is a buck other two are does...............


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I am loveing the markings of the boy 

Such lovely mice


----------

